# Eclipse: JAR-Datei einbinden



## Hassbrut (9. Jul 2004)

Hi, ich hab irgendwie nen Brett vor'n Kopf glaub ich.
Ich hab hier eine *.jar-Datei mit fertig kompilierten Klassen drinne. Wie binde ich das so in Eclipse ein, dass ich die Klassen auch ausführen kann. 
BZW. komme ich noch irgendwie an den Sourcecode?


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Jul 2004)

Falsches Forum.

Verschoben: IDEs und Tools.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (9. Jul 2004)

Das funktioniert wie folgt:

- Rechtsklick auf das entsprechende Projekt
- Bereich "Java Build Path" anwählen
- Bereich "Libraries" anwählen
- JAR-Datei über Schaltfläche "Add JARs..." hinzufügen


----------



## bygones (9. Jul 2004)

um ein jar in eclipse einzubinden klicke auf das projekt das das jar braucht.
Dann _Properties_ --> _Java Build Path_ --> _Libraries_ und dann entweder _Add Jar_ oder _Add External Jar_ jenachdem ob die jar in dem projekt ordner liegt oder nicht.

ob du sourcecode ansschauen kansnt hängt davon ob, ob das jar den beinhaltet

_edit:  :? da war jemand schneller_


----------



## Hassbrut (9. Jul 2004)

Okay dank an beide.


----------

